# Stove top grill



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking good BFD!!  I need to get me one of those stove top grills!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

Are the stove top grills smokie?


----------



## allie (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't have a stove top grill but I do have an electric one.  It doesn't get really smoky but you get a bit of the charring from the heat as well as the fat dripping down.  I usually do very lean pork or boneless skinless chicken breasts on mine.  Higher fat concentrations can make it smoke pretty bad!

The chicken looks great!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

I have one of the electric indoor one too. Have not used it in years. It added almost no flavor and was a mess to clean up after. :?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 24, 2006)

MmmmMMMM! Needs some Rev Marvins tho.


----------



## allie (Sep 24, 2006)

> I have one of the electric indoor one too. Have not used it in years. It added almost no flavor and was a mess to clean up after.
> _________________



Mine is really easy to clean.  Just spray it with a good cooking spray and it washes right off.  I love using it.  The flavor isn't anything like using the outdoor grill but in a pinch is good enough to eat.  Lots of times I do add just a drop of liquid smoke to the marinade.  I know lots of people don't like the flavor of liquid smoke but I've found if you just use a tiny amount and use other seasonings, all you get is a hint of smoke.  I don't like a lot of it in anything.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 24, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> Mine is really easy to clean.  Just spray it with a good cooking spray and it washes right off.  I love using it.



Yeah George Foreman makes a great grill.

KIDDING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's the one I have. http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Logic-16-In ... ting-goods

I like it a lot.  Clean up of the pan is fairly easy.  The stove top gets pretty messy from splatering though.  409 and a paper towel takes care of that though.


----------



## allie (Sep 26, 2006)

I've seen those in stores but never knew anyone who'd used one.  I'd be interested in one of those. Mine has a white ceramic base with a silver looking tray(no clue what it's made of), that a curved electric burner fits into and the grate is like a checkerboard and you sit it on a lip in the ceramic base.  The grate can be put one way for more direct cooking or flipped over for indirect.  My parents gave it to me and I have no clue where they got it!  It's several years old now and has seen quite a bit of use.

Scotty, we've had a Foreman!  LOL  I personally didn't care for it at all and it ended up coming apart at the hinges.


----------

